# 2010 tacoma pinging noise



## spinefish (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi, all.
I hope someone can calm my worries. I just purchased a 2010 tacoma V6 that seems to have no problems. It runs well. I've notice if I give it a little more gas to get going faster, there is a pinging noise. 
To me, it sounds like using a glass stirring rod in a glass beaker. Ting ta da ling ting ting.
It stops once you let off into normal cruising.
Is this innocuous? or worth getting checked?
Thanks ahead for any advice.


----------



## Eudora (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds like it could be "pre-ignition" from fuel igniting before the piston is at "top dead center". Carbon build-up in the cylinder could be retaining heat and slight compression causes the pre-ignition.  First try some fuel additives (Seafoam, Techron, etc) in the tank and a higher octane of gas a few tankfuls along with some long continuous drives if possible.  If still happening, could be ignition coil over the plug not functioning at it's best or not pushed down on the sparkplug all the way. Try the fuel additive first to get carbon out and clean injectors.  Cheapest way to start.  Replacing parts on a guess can be expensive.  Diagnostic scan with a good tech could save you some $$ in the long run. Old school would be (retarding) the timing a half degree by ...... never mind - not a 74 Chevy 350.  That was too easy then.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 11, 2016)

I'll second running seafoam through it. Maybe change spark plugs and wires after the seafoam treatment as well.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Mar 11, 2016)

The 4.0 V6's are known for this "pinging" under load. You can try higher octane gas.


----------



## spinefish (Mar 11, 2016)

Man, you guys make me so jealous of your mechanical knowledge. Thanks for the advice. I'll start with the Seafoam and fuel upgrade.


----------



## jcountry (Mar 15, 2016)

Seems like if it were detonation, it would be giving some kind of misfire code.


----------



## HenryHunter (Mar 16, 2016)

It is spark knock. My 2013 did it with lower octane gas. There is a TSB where Toyota will reprogram the ECM. It helped my truck a lot.


----------



## Hwags5 (Mar 29, 2016)

same thing happens in my 92 3.0 v6. its a yota. noises are normal


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 29, 2016)

Had a 3.0 ranger several years ago. sounded like a log chain was dragging when you mash the gas.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 30, 2016)

Not real familiar with Tacomas but, you might check the knock sensor is still working.


----------



## EuroTech (May 5, 2017)

The timing belt could be on wrong if it doesn't go away with a higher octane  fuel, Or the engine could be getting hot so check temp gauge!


----------



## Jonboater (May 12, 2017)

I have a 08 tacoma does damb thing when you put it under a big load. Higher octane gas fixes it. But all in all nothing to worry about


----------



## Oldstick (May 13, 2017)

Sounds like your issue may be different from this, since you are noticing it inside while driving. 

But also the second gen Tacomas have a reputation for a pinging sound heard more noticeable from the outside.  I have had a couple people comment on mine.  Apparently it is comes from a device on the driver's side near the top intake area of the motor.

I forget what this gizmo is called , but if you search you can probably find it.  Some have added extra RTV sealant to the mounting surface and supposedly quieted it down.  This noise has nothing to do with pinging inside the cylinders, etc. and apparently is normal.

But sounds like your noise may actually be pinging so I would try the gas as everyone else suggested.


----------



## Josey (May 13, 2017)

I would try higher octane gas first.  You should also check your owner's manual and see if a certain octane gas is recommended or required.  That is the one and only reason for running higher priced gas, as it is most definitely not higher quality nor does it give you better performance if your engine doesn't require it to avoid pre-ignition.

I have learned to always try the cheapest, easiest and simplest things first.  I have gone the other route and started complicated, ended up fixing the problem with the simplest thing, then I felt like an idiot.  But at least I learned.

Additives do have their place and can fix some things, but for the most part, they are "snake oil".  The placebo effect can play tricks with one's mind too.


----------

